# Horse rears when she doesnt want to go, what should i do?



## GandRPaints (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok, love my horse to death but when she doesnt want to go weather it be because shes scared or just being stuborn, she rears. Its getting worse. If I just kick her to go she will rear to. I have smacked her on the butt with the reins and she will rear also. Ive gotten off her and lounged her thinking its just a scarey spot and shes fine. So any ideas. Thought about a tie down but I have never used one and dont really know how they work. Its to dangerous to let her keep doing this. I need another solution, or help. Which ever you call it. To all the people who are going to write me back and tell me im an animal abuser. Please dont bother to respond, I want help not criticism. Thanks!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

get a trainer.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

I don't think you are an abuser for disciplining your horse. Rearing is probably the most dangerous thing a horse can do. Since it is getting worse, I would strongly suggest a professional. A tie down is absolutely not the way to go.

I'm sure we all have stories about curing the habit using water balloons, or eggs (both broken over the horse's head while he is rearing, making him think he hurt himself and is bleeding) but that can go terribly wrong and I've seen that first hand.


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

Is everything you are doing asking the horse to go? One friend of mine had this very same problem, she'd ask her horse to go and would get reallly hard on the horse and each time all the horse would do is rear up or kick out. it ended up for her that her horse was so sensitive to her body that though part of her was saying "move darn it!" another part was saying "stay right here". The horse got confused....and couldn't move forward, but couldn't stay there, so up he went.

I agree that a tie-down is not the way to go at all as it will not stop a rear but if the horse is rearing because he's confused or frightened or also it might make the situation worse.


----------



## GandRPaints (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks IRIDEHORSES. I have worked with horses all my life but have been fortunate enough to not have one that wants to rear. I was hoping someone could give me ideas instead of going to the trainers. I know eventually I will get her through this but was hoping someone would give suggestions on how to help her through it. I wasnt sure about the tie down but if thats not a good idea I will mark that off the list. I know that im going to have to have pacients with her and more or less keep her feet moving if she wont go forward. I know if i keep her head turned she wont rear. Tomorrow Im going to try backing her when she gets stuck and see where that gets me. Seems once she gets past a certain point shes ok. Oh by the way she is 2 not an older horse. Thought Id add that. If a trainer can get her through this so can I. Just need a little guidence. Maybe Ill call my trainer and ask him. She will be going to him in the spring but was hoping we had all the basics down before I sent her. If anyone has any other suggestions please let me know. Ill keep you posted if i get her through this. Thanks


----------



## GandRPaints (Sep 26, 2009)

Most of this started when my husband got a new horse. I think shes just unsure of wether she can go by herself. Ive decided to not ride her with his mare other than on the trails. She has only had me on her so I pretty much know how she rides and this is not normal for her. Im thinking its the new horse.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I would still recommend a trainer. Professional help with someone experienced is the best route. You need someone who has fixed this kind of problem successfully to come SHOW you what to do, and from then on, you'll be able to take your new experiences and apply them if the situation arises again. This is definitely a situation where inexperience can just make it worse. In trying to fix it on your own, you can make the rearing worse, or invoke another undesirable behavior. Rearing is about as bad as it gets, so get someone to come help you, not just words on the internet.


----------



## GandRPaints (Sep 26, 2009)

Your probably right.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

It's not an insult on you or your experience, I promise. =]


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

A riend of a friend had a horse that rears alot she got a running martingale and her horse hasent reared since. If she does not want to go forward try letting her stand their for a second and think and have her stand their when she seems relaxed. (This worked when my horse was rearing/bucking when I tried to ride by some sheep)

Someone at my barn told me that she would have her horse back up when it wouldnt go forward on the road, that way she learnt that she doesnt get to stop whenever she wants (stil moving somehow), and she never actualy got to turn and face the direction she wants t go. This took a long time to work though.

My RI/Trainor said told me when my horse refuses to go down the road to have somebody have a whip following fro behinds and to the side(obviously), this may be more for balking than anything else.

I know what you mean when you'd rather do it yourself, when I got my horse we were both green, any questions I had I would ask my RI (who also trains horses- she broke trooper) how to handle it. She came out a couple of times when I had a really hard time, she didnt ride him herself but instructed me through it. Is there anyway you could do this?

Anyway hope this helps.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

_>>>She came out a couple of times when I had a really hard time, she didnt ride him herself but instructed me through it. Is there anyway you could do this?

_Exactly! By saying "get a trainer," I don't mean ship your horse off, I mean get someone out to talk you through it. =]


----------



## GandRPaints (Sep 26, 2009)

yah going to call trainer this week and see what he says.


----------



## GandRPaints (Sep 26, 2009)

*Thanks Nirvana*

Thanks for the information. That was exactly what I was lookin for. Just some ideas of what else to do. Ill still call my trainer but im planning on doing it myself.  one way or another we will get through it. Love my horse and id never hurt her intentionally as i know she thinks the same. 
Thanks again!


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

I feel like such an idiot I said running martingale, but I ment standing Sorry about that!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

I dont know, but i saw this alot lately, it is SUPER important to ride with good fitting tack and things she is comfortable with, 
Did you switch any of the tack ? 
Does the saddle fit ?
It could cause her to rear up, because she got uncomfortable, its just some things to look over,


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

keeping the horse moving forward is obviously key. If the horse is moving forward, it cannot rear. 

I have a CHRONIC rearer so I can tell you the things I have tried and the things that have... worked. Many people have a problem with the methods I've tried, but my horse is one that could not be sold because his rearing issues would have shortened his life-span tremendously (he would have hurt someone or ended up in an auction and spiraled down from there). And I want to say that I do now, and have always loved this horse. Even with his faults.

The first thing I did was ensure that my tack fit properly and he did not have any health issues. (Since his rearing started at three and continues now at 25, I think we can safely assume there is no pain issue)

I have used a tie down of sorts. I'm not really sure what it was really for, I'm assuming speed eventers. It was not a fix. It was a device that I could use to keep him from lifting way up. When he had it on, he did not rear as much, but he knew when he wasn't wearing it.

I was told by an old-timer once to tie a piece of bailing twine from his tail (the dock) to his halter so that when he reared he pulled against himself. I did not do this right, i tied it to the tail itself and only managed to yank a chunck of tail out.

I tried a water balloon and an egg once. The idea is to make them think they have hit their heads on something. I wasn't fast enough, because you have to hit them on the way up and NOT on the way down, so I just really made a big mess.

My brother made me a num-chuck looking thing out of an old broom handle to hang on the saddle horn. This worked the best, I've also been told to try a rubber hose. Basically on his way up, I popped him between the ears and he came back down. He'd rear maybe once or twice during the ride and decide not to do it anymore, but every day was the same.

I also figured out that if I yank his rein to the right or the left (hard) while he is in the air, it will knock him off balance and he will have to throw his front feet down to get his balance, once his feet hit the ground i can kick him forward into motion so he cannot rear.

I also learned that when I feel the bunching of the shoulder muscles I can jam my knuckle into his spine, just above the withers, that will keep his rear down to about 18 inches and much less dramatic. 

I have been told to flip him over on his back in mid rear but I refuse to do that one. My horses life and my own is worth more to me then that. He's 25 and when I bought him I was only 15. MAYBE with a trainer I could have fixed his issues. Maybe not.

From this experience I have promised myself I would never own a horse that rears again. And I have also decided there is no cure for the rear... but that is my humble opinion.


----------



## GandRPaints (Sep 26, 2009)

Farmpony84 I hope you are wrong and the rearing stops. Im taking a different approach next time she does this. I know what causes her to do the rearing so my solution is to not put her in this position anymore. She only does it when she is feeling pressured to move forward. She does this when she is scared of something. Whether it be something as stupid as a tree stump or grass clippings piled. Sometimes its when we are on the trail and she doesnt want to be lead horse. So i now know i need to work harder to keep her out of these positions and figure out how to get her past the scary things without pressuring her. I know I can get off and get her to go with no problem but I was trying not to have to do this. I didnt want her to think she could keep doing this. Ill let you know how it goes. Thanks for everyones help and comments!


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

I myself had a rearer, he did it, a lot and whenever he wanted...but how ever I did realize, when he did it most was when, we were leaving the yard alone...he was very connected to another mare, I had to almost ride him out, puling one rein...to the side and asking him to move forward,,,he managed to rear once...but after repeated try's, at doing this he finally got that , he cannot rear..while being pulled to one side..he did get over it...I made him very uncomfortable , not only did every time he try we would round pen for hours...he finally stopped his pattern of rearing, it can be very scary, Im 43 and have really had no fear until I met him...lol Trial and error I fixed the problem on my own, I was never taught to ride by a trainer or took lessons, Ive been riding since I was 10...and have only been thrown, 2 times, but that for me is 2 times to many....So be careful, I hope you get him to stop...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

When I am on my trail and there is a turn that will take us home, I know that he will rear and try to go that way or if he doesnt want to go a certain way he will rear. The problem is when they learn that they can avoid work through the rear, they really pick it up. But I do have a friend that had a horse that used it to avoid the bit and he has since stopped. 

I have found that when I know I'm coming to a "rearing point", if I pick up the trot, I can get past it...


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

The most important thing to do when you know you have a rearer and an impending rear, is just to get the feet moving, doesn't matter where. Getting them bend laterally is a good start, because if you can get him to turn, you are going to offset his balance, so he can't go up. Teaching him to turn on the forehand, can help too, as that keeps his weight ON his front legs...which equals no rear. 

But, I do not agree that rearing horse cannot be cured; no it can not be done by whapping him on the head...that is just a punishment, not a cure. But by teaching him to engage his body, and thus his mind, you CAN gradually get him out of that mindset that says "I'm scared, or confused, or whatever...I have to go up"...rearing is usually a lack of proper training, not just a bad behavior. It becomes a bad behavior when an owner doesn't know how to retrain the horse NOT to do it. And training a horse not to rear has nothing to do with actually addressing the rear...it has to do with riding 'smart' and knowing when the horse is in a situation he may go up, and being one step ahead of the horse, in order to avoid it, by putting the horse's mind to work.


----------



## kelliannejoseph (Sep 26, 2009)

I have had the same problem with my horses. He was just being really stubborn. I used a wip. And made him go. If you get off you are telling him or her that they have won. I tried to use a tie down, but he flipped out and reared up. Thank fully I was not on him. If you do decide to use a tie down I would suggest lounging him or her first, so they are use to it.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Lots of good ideas here, but if I read this correctly, she is *2* and you are riding her? Why not just focus on ground work for another 6 months. Remember also that a young horse's attention span is not very long. Perhaps she is getting frustrated from effort after too long of a session?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

In my experience,these are bad/counterproductive things to do on a rearer:

Tie downs/headcheks/standing martingales
Backing up
Getting off

Again in my experience, I have had success with these ideas:

Forward, at all costs. I growl, I flap my arms, I kick, over under the reins, yell. Basically making the horse think that the sky is falling in if they don't go forward.

Disengaging the hindquarters. This is what is happening when you say she doesn't rear when you turn her head. Get her circling, then try moving forward. If she gets stuck again? More circles.

The MAIN reason for a rear is a broken forward button. A rear can physically only happen when forward momentum stops. This is why backing up can be a bad idea, the weight is on the hind, just poised to go up. Go over forward from the ground up. She should ALWAYS listen to your forward cue, if not, escalate the pressure.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

We had a mare that was a SUPER bad rearer too. The ONLY thing that works is to have a rope with a knot on the end and give them a good whack under their bellies when they rear up. (While you are ON them!)

This is ONLY if you have established that the rearing is purely napping/naughty behaviour and not due to genuine fear, pain, poorly fitting tack etc etc.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

The psychology behind using the rope technique mentioned above is that a horse, being a prey animal, will instinctively drop down to protect its soft underbelly. They also don't associate the smack with the rider, so it will not damage your relationship with your horse and make them fear or resent you.

I agree though, 2 is FAR too young to back a horse and it is entirely possible that your horse just doesn't understand what you are asking her to do!!!! I would go back to building a good relationship on the ground. try getting Richard Maxwell's book "From Birth to Backing". It will help alot!


----------



## GandRPaints (Sep 26, 2009)

ok, just so everyone knows, my mare is great on the ground. I have been doing Clinton Andersons DVDs, All of them, sence May. She will do anything for me on the ground. Nothing scares her and she never refuses to do anything. I have not pushed this mare under saddle. I dont work her more than an hour a day at the most under saddle. I dont back her more than a few steps just to make sure she knows what back is. Im not sure why everyone is talking about backing her when I never really said anything about backing her. I dont plan on using a tie down on her as I have never used them and have herd enough that I know that wouldnt be the answer. When I wrote the post it was more out of frustration than really thinking it over. I know that the whole problem is that she is scared to go and has been taught through the Clinton Anderson to Stay put in scarey situations. I guess it just didnt dawn on me till I thought about it. When you use his methodes he teaches you to teach the horse to scare in place. Like for example you take his stick with a bag on it and desensitize the horse by asking it to stand in one place and take being frightened. So now I have to figure out how to get her to trust me in those scarey situations and understand that she can go forward and it not hurt her. I know I have to keep her feet moving that is why I turned her in circles when she did stop and rear. But it still hasnt gotten to the point that I can get her to go forward. I plan on working with her tomorrow on this as they just took the corn off the back field and im sure something out there will be scarey to her. I will let you know how it goes. Thanks everyone for all the advice. There has been some really good advice on here and I papreciate it!


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

> Tomorrow Im going to try backing her when she gets stuck and see where that gets me.


You did say you were going to try backing her  At 2 imo she is just not mentally ready for an hour of riding per day. That is a lot for a 2 year old. 

I agree with the others that I would take her back to ground work all winter and try riding again in the spring


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

a running martingale might help it would keep her head down and turn her in circles the important thing is keep her moving and stay safe an old trainer told me that if a horse rears you should give them a pretty good nudge with your heels it acts just like if you had your arms over your head and someone poked you in the ribs what would you do .............. pull your elbows down quickly


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

GandRPaints said:


> ok, just so everyone knows, my mare is great on the ground. I have been doing Clinton Andersons DVDs, All of them, sence May. She will do anything for me on the ground. Nothing scares her and she never refuses to do anything.


That means she is confident and understands what is expected of her. Excellent!



> I have not pushed this mare under saddle. I dont work her more than an hour a day at the most under saddle.


An hour under saddle IS pushing a 2 year old. That is just too much for her maturity level both mentally and physically. 



> Im not sure why everyone is talking about backing her when I never really said anything about backing her.


As above -- yes, you did. Maybe you should keep a journal of what you do with her every day and the results of the day. This will help you to keep things consistent, you may see a pattern and you can figure out what works well and what doesn't.



> So now I have to figure out how to get her to trust me in those scarey situations and understand that she can go forward and it not hurt her.


You are assuming it is fear. That is possible, however, given that she is fine when you are not on her and asking her to move forward, I would look more towards confusion, frustration or pain being a culprit. When she is tired and inattentive due to her age, the confusion and frustration can kick in quite quickly. 

I think you are asking too much of her.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

^ the journal is a very good idea. I did when I had problems with my horse and he missbehaves if I ride during or right after hay was put out by the land owner.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

My mare used to rear when she got frustrated/confused. 
She didn't rear straight up, but she's quite a pro at little half rears.
Every time she did it I'd urge her forward, do a few small circles(once all 4 feet were on the ground), and then have her back up. Basically trying to get her to calm down with stuff she already knows. 
Now whenever she gets frustrated/confused she'll slowly back up on her own. lol
It's probably not the right thing to do, but it worked with my horse. 
And it's been years since she's tried it last.


----------



## GandRPaints (Sep 26, 2009)

ok, if you go to youtube you can see my mare ride. I took a video of her today riding and you can take a look at it tomorrow. I do not have that one on there now. For everyone who thinks im pushing my mare, to bad. I guess I shouldnt have posted on here if I dont want to here negative things. What one thinks is pushing is their own thought. For some it could be just getting on a 2 year old and even riding them at all. For others it could be hours of riding. For me I feel an hour a day does not hurt my mare. I dont canter her for an hour and I dont ride her till she is completely frusterated or out of breathe. The day she reared I knew she was scared of something. The next day I realized it was the row of grass the neighbor blew in a heep in their yard. I took her out there and worked her around the grass heep to show her it wasnt killing her and she is now fine with it. It just supprised me that she reared on me. If you watch my videos please dont come back on here with all your negative mumbo jumbo. In all the years that I have raised and started horses I have never had a horse break down sorry if that disappoints a few of you. Sorry if i sound sour but after most of the post you get that way. To those who were kind, thanks its what keeps me coming back to see what you have to say or think. Appreciate it!


----------



## GandRPaints (Sep 26, 2009)

oh just look it up on youtube under Gandrpaints and look under Abby or Keep em talkin.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

GandRPaints said:


> I guess I shouldnt have posted on here if I dont want to here negative things.


Yup, if you ask for help and advice it is common to hear some things you don't agree with. You have to take what you want from it and go from there.



> The day she reared I knew she was scared of something. The next day I realized it was the row of grass the ...


If you figured it out the next day, why did you keep us in the dark for over a week?



> To those who were kind, thanks its what keeps me coming back to see what you have to say or think. Appreciate it!


So, if you didn't agree with a piece of advice, that makes us unkind? Sorry if I sound sour, but you get that way after a while :wink: -- gotcha! :wink:

Anyway, I hope you work things out with your horse. And it's always great to ask for advice, even if you don't agree with it all or use it all, it's still information that hides in your mind. Please keeping hanging around. With years of horse-y experience, I'm sure we can learn something from you too.


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

If a horse refuses to go forward through a situation I turn around and make em do it backwards.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ You have to be wary backing a horse prone to rearing though, as it puts the weight on their hind, basically preparing them to rear.


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes, but if they were using rearing to get away from something then if its behind them rearing makes them closer to it. I agree its about feeling your horse and if that is just going to make them more inclined to rearing than you should know to back off or make them move forward, which will be easy because they want to go away from the scary obstacle. But if rearing is inevitable, then by winning the battle over whether or not they are going to go through/past whatever it is that is provoking them might show them that hey rearing isn't getting what I want so they might quit because their idea isn't working anyways. Also backing is still a forward motion, keep that in mind.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> Also backing is still a forward motion, keep that in mind.


Not in the sense of rearing... A horse can't physically rear when it is moving forward. They can when moving backward.

I know there are always different situations. I just personally never bacl a horse is is a rearer. I would rather turn them away from the scary thing, kick their butt into some fast, small, hard circles, and give it another go, repeating if necessary.


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

Hate to disagree with you wildspot but a horse can only rear when its stopped, if its actually moving either direction it can't rear, I just think that pulling on a horses mouth is often something that can lead to rearing and that is why people say you should make them move forward, but if pulling isn't the reason for it and an obstacle is then I use backing to get them through it. Some people kick and pull resulting in rearing but I know this technique isn't for every rearing situation, I would only use it if they were spooking at something, that way I acheive the get in front of my leg agenda along with the lets go this direction agenda, but poorly executed it isn't a good idea. Maybe it shouldn't be suggested if you can't supervise the rider trying to do it or if you don't know their level of ability.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

While they can't do a large rear, they can still do small 'hopping' rears quite easily when moving backward. If it is me on a horse, any form of rearing is unacceptable, so it just isn't a viable option for me.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The only way to keep a horse from rearing is to get them to yield thier hindquarters. If you get them stepping over behind or even if you get them flexing thier head around they can't get straight enough to rear. I wouldn't try to back a horse that wanted to rear but as long as you keep them bent they can't rear. Work on getting control of both ends of him seperately then get him yielding to your legs and the rearing will go away.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Crack an egg on her head, when shes rearing, in between her ears. Good luck


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

brookelovesparelli said:


> Crack an egg on her head, when shes rearing, in between her ears. Good luck


Ya -- uh huh - exactly: Good luck with that method. <sarcasm> I'm so tired of hearing this. So, first off -- who's going to be able to hold the egg until just the moment needed? and who's going to reach out there with just the right aim and momentum to crack the egg in just the right spot? and who ever told a horse that he has blood in him anyway? Oh, and does that mean I have to always have a raw egg with me, just in case the horse is going to rear? 

I'll believe that this method works when I actually see it. 

For me, I try to keep the head down (actually this is relative to the movement -- in either a buck or a rear I'm still trying to maintain the same head position: just above whither height), butt in (so going forward), but if I don't manage to stop the rear before it starts, I turn the horse off balance and they are forced back down. Then I go around in a circle and make the horse do the same thing again and again until she gets the idea that she can't get out of work by rearing. Or that whatever is scarey, really isn't all that scarey.


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

I watched your video...May I ask what type of bit you are using? Love the cat


----------



## GandRPaints (Sep 26, 2009)

Northernmama, thanks for the advice. You are right I should have expected comments I didnt like. My hope was to here advice like you had posted and not hear how I was mistreating my horse as that is never my intention. I will however keep this in mind next time I post something. Thanks. 
Ponderosaminiatures thanks for the comments on the video! Thats my 6 month old kitten. Shes a ham and thinks shes a dog. She got spayed today and isnt a happy camper. Im using a myler bit which I love. I just changed her to that. I was riding her in a O ring snaffle which if you watch my other videos of this filly she is wearing.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I assumed this is the video?




I get the impression she is lame?? Right front? I also saw her flinch really badly on the left front. I assume she is barefoot and with the footing you have she shouldn't be lame/ tenderfooted?
I didn't watch the video for more then 4 minutes but from the engergy she seems to exibit I find it hard to believe she would rear???
I use to always break then 2 year olds. It is only in the last 20 years, working exclusively with arabs that I started to wait till 3
Nice looking girl


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey there GandRpaints just thought I would put my 5 cents in. I had a TB,QH x and he was a rearer! Rearing was Comets final protest when he didn't want to go on. He only ever did it when we were out in the big world. I had to laugh when I read what Riosdad had to say "from the engergy she seems to exhibit I find it hard to believe she would rear???" Comet was the laziest horse I have ever ridden, I had to pedal him everywhere, I should have got myself a push bike instead! If you were to see Comet and I shambling down the road not for one minute would you think "well, there goes a rearer!"

And then he would get sick of being pushed - and explode! I think it is all very well for people to pontificate about what you 'should do' to prevent your horse rearing but frankly I found that when Comet decided to rear it happened in a split second. One second I would be trying to keep him moving forward, the next we would be vertical. It happened that **** fast!! The day I felt him teetering on his hindlegs and we were a hairs breadth from going over backwards was the day I decided that I didn't have to sit to that ****.

I started to always carry a 12 ft line with me and everytime Comet even looked like rearing I got off and lunged him. I made his life with me off his back so uncomfortable that he would beg me to get back on and ride. I didn't care what sort of ground we were on if he started to rear I got off and lunged him until he was desperate for me to stop. He fell over a couple of times when it was slippery and generally HATED the whole lunging thing. Two weeks after I started doing this he stopped rearing. He never reared on me again.

I know that I will probably get the replies of "Oh, oh, your so mean to your horse." Or "it must have been something YOU were doing that was causing him to rear". And frankly I don't care. Comet was a lovely horse and I loved him but NO WAY was I going to put him before _my_ personal safety. I get sick of the attitude that if you get off your horse to disciplin it then you are somehow an inadequte horseman. 

I believe that you can stop a horse from rearing by getting off and dealing with it from the ground. You should not be risking your own personal safety if you can help it.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

kiwigirl said:


> . I get sick of the attitude that if you get off your horse to disciplin it then you are somehow an inadequte horseman.
> 
> I believe that you can stop a horse from rearing by getting off and dealing with it from the ground. You should not be risking your own personal safety if you can help it.


I always tell people I work with, if they have an issue undersaddle, that if they ever feel so uncomfortable with the horse's behavior, then get off, and work him from the ground; I agree with you, that it can be much safer that way, and you can still work the *ell out of the horse if that's what he needs to start listening up. One of the horses I had for a while, was horribly pasture sour, in which when he didn't want to go, he would rear, buck, or try to turn out from underneath you; I finally got tired of arguing, so would 'let' him race back to the gate, get off before he even stopped, and work the begeezes out of him! And no trotting allowed, he cantered the entire time. If he wanted to be at the pasture, then he was going to be damned uncomfortable there as well...no getting out of work just cause he didn't want to leave the gate! It took two times of me working him in this way, and he realized that leaving the pasture willingly was MUCH easier than trying to get back to it against my wishes!


----------



## GandRPaints (Sep 26, 2009)

She is not lame, she has very thin walls on her feet and is tender footed. If she steps on a rock she will limp. We just have dirt in the arena not sand. I am not ready to put shoes on her right now. Winter is coming and she will risk pulling them off in the slop. I bought her some boots so when we go trail riding shes not bare footed. She does really well in them. I dont ride her in the arena in them unless she just gets her feet done. I usually do that for a couple weeks then she goes bare foot again. She will be getting shoes in the spring as she is going to the trainers so we can show next year. I just wanted to get her started so the trainer isnt spending the first 2 months teaching her the basics. Makes it easier on everyone. I would have posted the video on here but didnt know how. Thanks! Thanks for the comment on her being nice lookin. Love her to death.


----------



## GandRPaints (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Kiwigirl and moms2pride! That is also what Clinton Anderson will tell you to do. Guess I never really thought about it till you guys posted it. You are right about when they rear its so qick you really dont have time to think about it. And yes having a calm horse has nothing to do with rearing. She can be quiet as a mouse and act like an idiot two minutes later. With her I understand that shes 2 but i also know I cant let her continue to do it. She hasnt done it sence the day I posted that. Mostly because when I feel her getting uptight I get off. Ive been trying to ride her out in the corn field the last week and she sees way to many boogy men out there and i know if i press her to go forward she will rear. So ive been getting off and walking her because she is so comfortable with me walking. Once i feel she is relaxed again I get back on. Probably not the right thing to do but i want to live! Shes a big girl also. Im 5'3 and shes 15.2 to 15.3 hands tall. Do you know how hard it is to get off a rearing horse quickly. When i think shes going to do it I turn her in circles which is fine but she wont relax for me to stop her and keep going or long enough for me to get off. So i end up doing it while shes going in circles. I will work through this. I know after a while she will get better. I just need to keep my cool and keep both of us safe. If I have to lounge her for 20 minutes before I get back on then so be it. Im going to try that tomorrow! Glad you guys brought it to my attention! Great advice and Thanks so much!


----------



## equine fanatic99 (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, when my filly Sonya is frightened of something an she doesn't want to go fowards I will give her all the aids and cues to go fowards-- and she goes back. Really fast. I get the feeling she might reir up if i keep asking for foward and she keeps going back so i move her shoulders and hind and get her going SOMEWHERE if not foward. Then I turn her around so shes facing the opposite direction and back her towards where ever I wanted to go and shes as quiet as a lamb!! Don't ask me why, i dont know.
So maybe u could try reversing ur horse.. lol, IF this makes sence XD


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

well if the horse rears when you ask it to go, then you don't have to wait very long.... just squeeze it to go & there you go the perfect opp to crack an egg.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

brookelovesparelli said:


> well if the horse rears when you ask it to go, then you don't have to wait very long.... just squeeze it to go & there you go the perfect opp to crack an egg.


I hate these kind of "suggestions", because they don't teach the horse anything, except that they may get cracked in the head when you're on them...a horse who is rearing is already confused, scared, or frustrated (the reason they are rearing)...such a 'disciplining' gig, is only going to confuse him more, and doesn't do anything to reinforce "GO". 

That you 'love' Parelli confuses me as to why you would even suggest such a method...I KNOW there is nothing in his training that ever suggests this!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Yank on her face and kick her a little more :roll: I couldn't possibly IMAGINE why she'd ever want to rear!?

Sometimes all you have to do is watch a video and every question you have is answered. Amazing.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

GandRPaints said:


> She is not lame, she has very thin walls on her feet and is tender footed. If she steps on a rock she will limp.


 
That is a problem you need to fix even if you're not "ready". A properly shod horse won't pull shoes off in slop. Another question might be "why is she in slop all winter?". I noticed in the video that you're wearing tennis shoes. I just thought I would point out that it's not safe to ride any horse that way and certainly not one that may rear. Invest in some boots.

I wonder if all the jerking on the reins may have something to do with her attitude and rearing. I got a little irritated just watching the way you handled the reins and jerked on her mouth. This isn't what you wanted to hear but it's what I see. You need to find someone to help you learn some better horsemanship. You're **** lucky that she only rears because you wouldn't have a chance if she so much as crow hopped. Do yourself a favor and get more equitation practice before you try to train another horse.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Yank on her face and kick her a little more :roll: I couldn't possibly IMAGINE why she'd ever want to rear!?
> 
> Sometimes all you have to do is watch a video and every question you have is answered. Amazing.


 
YES YES YES!!!!!!! i ONLY WISH i COULD HAVE TYPED FASTER SO YOU DIDN'T BEAT ME TO IT.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> That is a problem you need to fix even if you're not "ready". A properly shod horse won't pull shoes off in slop. Another question might be "why is she in slop all winter?". I noticed in the video that you're wearing tennis shoes. I just thought I would point out that it's not safe to ride any horse that way and certainly not one that may rear. Invest in some boots.
> 
> I wonder if all the jerking on the reins may have something to do with her attitude and rearing. I got a little irritated just watching the way you handled the reins and jerked on her mouth. This isn't what you wanted to hear but it's what I see. You need to find someone to help you learn some better horsemanship. You're **** lucky that she only rears because you wouldn't have a chance if she so much as crow hopped. Do yourself a favor and get more equitation practice before you try to train another horse.


kevinshorses, I think you are a little hard on her. She seems to be a nice person. I agree shoes are not pulled off by slop and the horse should be shod to make her more comfortable.
Tennis shoes?? I ride in running shoes all the time. I was an endurance rider and constantly got off and ran beside my horse. I would try to personally run 10 miles off the horse in a 50 mile run and running shoes are the only way to go.
I still bail off all the time and run beside the horse for personal fitness and agian running shoes make this alot easier. 
I also feel if something happens that the shoe will come off easily since they are not laced tightly.
Jerking the reins?? She is gently reminding her to keep her head down. While this frame doesn't do anything for me western show horses seem to need the head in this position. I ride arabs and they keep their head higher and tilted into the wind.
Overall I feel she is doing a good job for what she wants of the horse.
Again she is a nice person.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Yank on her face and kick her a little more :roll: I couldn't possibly IMAGINE why she'd ever want to rear!?
> 
> Sometimes all you have to do is watch a video and every question you have is answered. Amazing.


I know you don't agree with me but I have solid horses and I do yank on their face and kick a little more if they suddenly spin or rear.
I will quickly correct this behaviour by yelling, pulling the horse back around and slamming him hard with the spurrs. I am not afraid of hurting him, he spun, I will not accept this behaviour and will deal with it harshly.
My guys don't spin anymore, rear neither.
You do not get solid horse by being gentle all the time.
Crank down quickly and harshly with bad behaviour and reward good behaviour with a kind soft attitude.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

That's fine RiosDad, I understand IF they're rearing. Did you watch the video? She's yanking on that poor filly's face every five steps while simultaneously kicking her. As the video progresses, you can see that filly getting tenser and tenser and more and more confused to the point where she starts stopping. She's only 2 for crying out loud and she's already getting severe mixed signals? In my opinion, that's the entire source for the rearing. 

And the only reason I got snippity is because she threw a snitfit over people telling her not to ride a 2 year old. Riding a 2 year old is one thing, screwing her poor mind up with this nonsense is another.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I have to agree with Kevin and Macabre in that the jerking and kicking were over the top; WHEN a horse is moving, there is NO reason to continue jerking and kicking...let him be responsible for continuing to move, and if he stops, THEN correct him. When you ride like this, all you are doing is reinforcing a tense, and unresponsive ride, and eventually the horse stops listening to cues all together. 

Rios, when you do that to your horses, they probably already understand what you are meaning, and you aren't likely doing it the entire ride, in a way that makes the horse stop listening to the cue. Every good trainer knows that an overused cue becomes a non-existant one over time; you need that release, or the horse doesn't become responsible for listening to it in the first place. 

I'm guilty of riding in tennis shoes, as well...I know, I know! I do have some boots, I just tend to forget to put them on, as I just head out the door...accck!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I am really inclined to sympathise with grandRpaint however I did sit and watch the vid clip thiks morning and was about unhappy with the level of her tenderfeet. She looked Really uncomfortable on that right side and I noticed, very tense through the hind quarters. Two is SUCH a young age to be seriously schooling, I have had young horses and my idea of schooling is to teach them to move off my legs over months at a time. I have come to realise that expecting too much from 2/3yr olds is an exercise in frutration.

I know how difficult it is, when a young horse is nervous and scary out in the world sometimes you want to concentrate on schooling in an arena just because the horse is more relaxed in the safe environment and you feel more in control but sometimes constant arena work can cause as many problems as it solves. Given that your horse is SO young and obviously has some bone development to do ie hoof walls, perhaps she needs to be turned out for 6 months or so, you have obviously done some good ground work which she won't forget. I certainly do not want to be critical, I just think that a little more time for your horse to mature mentally and physically will do no harm.

Kevinshorses, I love that question "why is your horse in the slop all day". I don't know about you but here in NZ we have a little something called RAIN!! It has been raining here now for a month straight. My horse lives in slop, my pigs live in slop, the cattle are in slop, my back yard is slop. While I would LOVE to concrete the entire property it seems a little impractical.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

By the way brookelovesparelli, get over the whole crack an egg thing. It is absolute nonsense. You obviously have never held on for dear life while your horse is vertical. Trust me on this - cracking an egg is CRAP!!


----------



## GandRPaints (Sep 26, 2009)

ok, so you guys love my video! Number one, im not jurking on her face. I do make contact with her and ask her to drop her face. If you know anything about collection, when I ask her to give to her face I also bounce my legs on her to get her to round her back. Im not kicking her to death just bouncing my legs on her. When she stops on me its because when i ask her to give to her face and bounce my legs this is also a cue to her to slow down. She will also stop on me sometimes when I ask her to move her rib cage over and get closer to the fence. I will say I did keep after her to keep her head down because I wanted to people to see she can ride with her head down plus Its a habit when the video camera is on me or her for her to look perfect. But all in all im really not hurting her. And if you think I am I really dont give a Sh**. As one has already stated, it does rain and when it rains in the winter weather, because we dont get cold enough here to freeze, we get the mud. I do not believe in leaving my horses cooped up in a barn either so they get to go out in the slop! They really dont care. Ive never had one refuse to go out. Its really kinda amazing. When they come in we hose their feet and lower legs off so they dont get mud fever. They do just fine every year. I ride in tennis shoes all the time. Infact as a kid I didnt ride with any. Barefoot all the way! I have plenty of western boots but choose not to wear them. If you really want to know the true reason why I dont wear the, your gonna love this one, Im to lazy to untie them and put them on. Infact my tennis shoes are loose enough that I just slip them on. In the video I also dont feel she is agitated at any point other than cantering and thats just because I suck at teaching them to canter. I dont profess to be a professional of any kind and ill probably never be one but im doing the best I can. In the video I am pulling on her when she canters. I know you will all be happy to point it out. I probably am wrong on how Im teaching her to canter but I have notice that she and I can control her body a bit better when she tucks her head. When not on video I dont pull on her the whole time. I ask her to give then let up. I can even get her to use her shoulder a bit better if I hold her with the outside rein and pull up on the inside rein. she seems to stay a bit more balanced that way. For those who want to help maybe you can explain what im doing wrong at the canter to get her to relax and slow down. Thanks for all your constructive criticism.


----------



## GandRPaints (Sep 26, 2009)

oh, i also ride this mare on the trails so she isnt always in the arena going round and round. I also ride her in the corn field behind our house. Shes starting to relax and realize that nothings going to kill her. She will be getting 4 months of rest because the weather. I may ride her just once a week just to help remind her that she still has to carry a body but thats only weather permitting.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

She's a cute mare. She looks a little ouchie to me as well, I would love to see her a little less sore but I think she has a lot of potential. I worry about the rearing thing, hopefully it's not going to turn into a serious issue. 

I've actually tried the crack an egg theory by the way, it's really hard to time it and it makes a huge mess. I've tried the water balloon, I've tried the tie down, I've tried the "tie the tail to the halter with bailing twine", I've tried most everything. It is my most humble opinion that if you have a TRUE rearer, then there is no cure, only counter-actions....


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

GandRPaints said:


> ok, so you guys love my video! Number one, im not jurking on her face. I do make contact with her and ask her to drop her face. If you know anything about collection, when I ask her to give to her face I also bounce my legs on her to get her to round her back. Im not kicking her to death just bouncing my legs on her. When she stops on me its because when i ask her to give to her face and bounce my legs this is also a cue to her to slow down. She will also stop on me sometimes when I ask her to move her rib cage over and get closer to the fence. I will say I did keep after her to keep her head down because I wanted to people to see she can ride with her head down plus Its a habit when the video camera is on me or her for her to look perfect. But all in all im really not hurting her. And if you think I am I really dont give a Sh**. As one has already stated, it does rain and when it rains in the winter weather, because we dont get cold enough here to freeze, we get the mud. I do not believe in leaving my horses cooped up in a barn either so they get to go out in the slop! They really dont care. Ive never had one refuse to go out. Its really kinda amazing. When they come in we hose their feet and lower legs off so they dont get mud fever. They do just fine every year. I ride in tennis shoes all the time. Infact as a kid I didnt ride with any. Barefoot all the way! I have plenty of western boots but choose not to wear them. If you really want to know the true reason why I dont wear the, your gonna love this one, Im to lazy to untie them and put them on. Infact my tennis shoes are loose enough that I just slip them on. In the video I also dont feel she is agitated at any point other than cantering and thats just because I suck at teaching them to canter. I dont profess to be a professional of any kind and ill probably never be one but im doing the best I can. In the video I am pulling on her when she canters. I know you will all be happy to point it out. I probably am wrong on how Im teaching her to canter but I have notice that she and I can control her body a bit better when she tucks her head. When not on video I dont pull on her the whole time. I ask her to give then let up. I can even get her to use her shoulder a bit better if I hold her with the outside rein and pull up on the inside rein. she seems to stay a bit more balanced that way. For those who want to help maybe you can explain what im doing wrong at the canter to get her to relax and slow down. Thanks for all your constructive criticism.


You sound a little aggitated yourself. I must have misunderstood the title of this post I thought you were asking for help. sorry


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Gee grandRpaints, tough crowd huh! I wouldn't have the guts to put a vid of myself on the forum! I can imagine some of the comments 
" you call yourself a horse rider? what kind of riding is THAT?!"

(wail) "but I haven't got on the horse yet!" LOL!!

You do what works for you. You know your own horse and there is nothing more frustrating than some one who has seen your animal for 5 mins and has decided they know how it should be worked. Everyone is an expert from the ground and watching a vid doesn't tell how it FEELS to ride that animal.

When comes to the rearing thing do try the lunging it worked for me.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> You sound a little aggitated yourself. I must have misunderstood the title of this post I thought you were asking for help. sorry


Yeah grandRpaints did ask for help on REARING. So far she has been critisized for how she rides, what kind of shoes she wears, how much mud her horses live in. Maybe it is not suprising that she is a little agitated. We have forgotten to say that she is ugly and her mother dresses her funny!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

She asked for advice on rearing and what she's doing in her video directly relates to that topic, so nobody is off base here. Get a trainer if you actually believe that jerking on her mouth constantly and booting her is how you teach "collection". There is not a single thing about that horse that even remotely says collection or impulsion. If she rounds her back when you boot her, it's because she's thinking about ways to buck you off because she's sick of trying to behave and being punished for it.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I guess we will have to agree to disagree Macabremikolaj! I have to be honest, I didn't really see any 'yanking' or 'jerking' on the horses mouth. I saw some reminder tugs but nothing aggressive enough to be called yanking. I did however see enough tenderfootedness to concern me and I attributed any stiffness in the horse more to that than to yanking on the mouth. This is just my own interpretation of the video, it is interesting how different people see different aspects of the same thing. You probably have a valid point and I am just to ignorant to see it!

I also did feel yesterday that GrandRpaints was definetly a bit put upon yesterday. Asking for help shouldn't be an invitation to open up both barrels on a person and let rip. She did explain that her horse has only reared the once and it gave her such a fright she felt compelled to post about it. She has also said the horse is very good in the arena and that she has had no trouble with rearing / bucking, so my guess is she is doing something right somewhere!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Gentle tugs? I am confused as to why any 2 year old horse anywhere in any part of training needs "reminder tugs". Those terms are like an ultimate oxymoron in horsemanship. 

Yeah, she's well behaved - she's only 2. Give her some time. We've all seen the countless number of gate sour nervous wreck horses and if we're wondering where they orginate from, this would be a prime example.

And yet again, the only reason I'm being snippity is because she went off her rocker when people suggested not riding a 2 year old, and claiming she didn't say things she had and all sorts of other arguementative aspects.


----------



## GandRPaints (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Your advice is greatly appreciated. Will keep all your suggestions in mind. Good or bad. Thanks


----------

